# Floating the clam river missaukee county?



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone have any experience? I would like to give it a try.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Im interested in what the answers you'll get. Id like to do the same this spring.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Do it and let us know....or if you are like me "No, it was a terrible float, you'd hate it, the last 15 times I went down it, it was terrible"...lol


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks I will!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Thinking about trying it this weekend. Anyone been thru yet this year?


----------

